# Drum build part1 of 2



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

This is an electronic drum build. The photos explain the basic pieces, and how we put them together. The second will show the two modules we put together.

I know this is getting away from woodworking but a few might find an interest. This is operational and sounds quite good. Scott did a lot of research and this was the direction we headed.

Hope you enjoy, it was a fun and educational build. 

John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI John

I like the way you use your head,,, the jig to cut/bend them down is great and a real tip for someone that wants to cut a barrel item,, 

It's just too bad you made a item that is made to make NOISE    and drive you nuts... LOL

But you both did a nice JOB..

=========


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

*Part #2 Drum build*

This is the rest of the build, the first attempt was a learning experience, then we got serious.

Hope you enjoy
John


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Bj, we have done everything to try to quiet, but did not work,,,   We have the main drum set on 3/4 " plywood and drilled 144 (well really 72 through 2 pieces of board) 1 1/2" holes to put tennis balls between the two layers. and carpet on top. At least the windows don't rattle now 

When he and his friends get playing, I head for the work shop and turn something quiet on like the table saw and saw dust collector, beautiful music.  

Thanks for the kind words.

John


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, neat project John, thanks for posting it!


Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Another brilliant project from you John, you are very resourceful and ingenious. Up to this point in time I thought how nice it would be to have you as a neighbour, how we could pool our skills and have a whale of a time, however, I think you will understand why I have just changed my mind! In case you haven't I'll give you a clue "drums"


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Harry

In the real world Scott is very understanding and works the drums around our schedule, as well he is very considerate of the neighbours. He cares about others.  

I was reluctant in the beginning as I thought the guitars were loud enough. It has worked out well for all. We make a good team, and he does keep me young thinking, and never a dull minute. 

In my years I have seen a lot of the world and a desire I do have is to see your neck of the woods. With the knowledge the members of this forum have we could put a rocket on the moon, or build just about anything we desire. Pooling our knowledge would be GREAT! I could learn and get to meet you in person. Nice thought. 

Have a great day, off to work, Oh yes Harry..... I am too young to quite, only 60  

Thanks
John


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I well remember about three years ago when our son's new country style home on a five acre block was built, but before they moved in my grandson was living there for about a week for security. We drove up the long drive to look the place over and were bombarded with a cacophony at a level that must have been close to 120db, our grandson and his mates were having a jam session and even had mattresses against the windows! 
Aren't acoustic drums loud enough that we "need" electronically amplified ones? It would be nice if the maximum level of such drums was equal to acoustic ones and the "gain" controls only went in a southern direction! My excuse for going on like this is that I'm a grumpy old man!


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Harry; As Forrest Gump would say, "Grumpy is as grumpy does". Sorry, mate. You don't qualify.

Neal


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi harry

Actually the electronic drums were built to reduce the sound. They did infact work, but not the real thing in Scott's minds eye. I do understand the interest and concerns you and Bj have with the db level, but at my age the hearing is shot already. 

Now I do not picture you as a "grumpy old man" well maybe a little on the older side but for sure not grumpy. 

I see you as intellegent, wise, caring, curious, opinionated, but not grumpy. You have seen a lot, done a lot, and hate to say something can't be done. One of my favorite sayings is "the impossible, just takes a few minutes longer". You see Harry it is people like you and others on this forum, that show age is no barrier, and is always ready and willing to help others, with their experience and wisdom. Constructive critisium is a quality in my eyes, and one that a lot find hard to digest.

Now all that being said if you see yourself as "grumpy" I don't care, I still like you my friend. 

Through the eyes of John!

John


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Brilliant John, I do like those. I bet you enjoyed making them too? Out of interest how does your bending machine work? It looks like a nice piece of equipment and handy at that too.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi mailee

That wood bender was designed for thin woods, and requires a lot of patience. The tempture has a rheostat for heat control, and the idea is with a damp borad slowly roll over the pipe. You can also use a damp cloth wraped around board and slowly (I do mean slowly) it will bend.

There are many different DYI benders out there and usually found in the acoustic guitar world. It is really a poor mans bender.  To my surprise it worked great when we were melting the glue on the new skins that we put on the drums after we cut them. 

I guess we were looking at acoustic guitar building at one time, I have used it very little.

I used a electric BBQ element and a rheostat, a piece of pipe muffler clamps, simple and cheap.

I had to bend the element very carefully so not to crack it. It makes a great paper weight in the shop. 

John


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"I see you as intellegent, wise, caring, curious, opinionated, but not grumpy."

OK John, what is it you want, just name it and it's yours.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You may be curious John as to why I didn't comment on the drum carcasses, I thought you had bought them ready made, it didn't occur to me that you could have made them.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey Harry, as long as the cheque is in the mail.  I refuse to apologize for the truth. No way  

To be truthful the drums were just a whim Scott had, the same as the guitar, and we took on the challenge,,,, I have things I have built going back 30 years, from toys to furniture. I just get a thought (I still get them)  about something and post it (Ed spraked the drums). As long as someone gets enjoyment, I'm happy. Maybe somewhere down the road I will dig out the toys and take photos, but there does not seem to be many toy builders, so that is another day. 

Thanks for your reply
John


----------

